# Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

auch wenn es euch schon aus den Ohren kommen wird, traue ich mich dieses Thema zu eröffnen.
(jede gleiche Frage ist trotzdem irgendwo individuell )
Schließlich wurden mir hier schon einige Tipps und Empfehlungen verraten die ich auch umgesetzt habe... und ich wurde nicht Enttäuscht :m Dafür erstmal Danke!

Kurz vorab ein paar Worte:

Eigentlich gehöre ich zu den typischen Forellenanglern...ob gut ob schlecht mag jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.
Bis jetzt hat das auch immer sehr viel spaß gemacht, und ich werde das auch weiter betreiben... nur muss auch mal was anderes her zur Abwechslung.

Immer mehr steigt der drang mal ein Wochenende in der Natur zu verbringen mit dem Hintergedanke sein Hobby dabei zu betreiben.

Was liegt da näher als das Karpfenangeln ?

Für mich also ideal... Freitag bis Sonntags in der Natur, Angeln, entspannen, und ggf. freude über den ein oder anderen Fisch.

Daher soll nun eine Ausrüstung her!
Nur stelt sich das als recht problematisch da... man wird ja überschüttet von Tackle und Marken und haste nicht gesehen...
Deshalb bite ih euch mir zu helfen... was muss man haben, was braucht man unbedingt, und welches Tackle ist zu gebrauchen fürs Geld.

Es soll schon was ausgeprägter sein was die Ausrüstung betrifft... klar sagen jetzt viele... "mein gott, wieder einer der für alles ein Täschchen braucht, ein Rod Pod u.s.w."
Aber es gefällt mir nun mal, und wieso sollte ich dann da nicht mein Geld für ausgeben.
Wenn jemand damit zufrieden ist sein Kram im blauen sack zu transportieren und die ruten statt im RodPod auf die Wiese zu legen, dann soll es so sein...
Ich möchte das nicht.

Nun zu den eigentlichen Fragen:

Welche Ruten sind zu empfehlen ?
Angeln möchte ich mit 2 Stück... 3 und mehr wird mir zu stressig.

Ich habe mal ein wenig geschaut und folgende Rute gefunden:

Daiwa Black Widow Carp in 3,60m und 2,75lbs
( das Wurfgewicht sollte ja wohl reichen )

Die Ruten machen optisch einen guten eindruck, und sind zudem auch erschreckend günstig...
Was ist davon zu halten ?
Oder gibt es was besseres ( auch wenn es dann 20 euro mehr sind ) ?

Als Rolle dachte ich für beide Ruten die:
Okuma Distance Carp INTRDCI 60 Freiaufrolle mit Frontbremse.
Schnurfassung 310m 0,35er

Ist die Rolle zu gebrauchen, oder lieber etwas anderes ?

Dann suche ich ggf. empfehlungen, zu Futteralen und Taschen... was macht wirklich sinn und was ist nützlich ?

Oder soll ich da meinen Geschmack entscheiden lassen, und das nehmen wo ich meine "Das brauche ich" ?

Schließlich wird man ja von Chub, Nash, Fox, DAM MAD und Co. überrannt... welche Firma bietet gute Qualität in den bereichen ?

Welches RodPod ( ja das ist für die Gewässer an denen ich fischen möchte geeignet ) wäre empfehlenswert bis um 100 euro ?

Abhakmatte sowie Carp Care Medi stehen schon fest für mich und sind ausgesucht.

Welche Kleinteile sind unbedingt notwendig ? Bleie, Fertigrigs, PVA etc.

Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen, aber bevor man alles doppelt kauft weil die 1. investition kappes war, frage ich lieber nach.

Der der mir helfen mag antwortet |rolleyes

Fragen zu Bedchair etc. sind sinnlos, da werde ich lieber Probe liegen.

Ich danke euch schon mal und freue mich jetzt schon auf die ein oder andere Antwort!

Liebe Grüße Tommi

PS: Gewässer sind keine riesigen Seen sondern normale, und selten soll es mal an einen kleinen Kanal.


----------



## rainerle (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> auch wenn es euch schon aus den Ohren kommen wird, traue ich mich dieses Thema zu eröffnen.
> (jede gleiche Frage ist trotzdem irgendwo individuell )
> ...



.......in dem Sinne - willkommen bei den Bekloppten!:m


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Erstmal danke für die Willkommensgrüße und für deine Antwort 

Bekloppt ist man wirklich, aber was solls. 

Stück für Stück möchte ich nun alles aussuchen und kaufen so das ich nächste Saison ohne das etwas fehlt loslegen kann.

Danke für den Tipp mit der 3lbs Rute... ist die Rutenwahl denn ansich ok ?
Ich schrieb ja, wenn es etwas mehr am ende Kostet ist das auch nicht so tragisch ( man kauft ja nicht jeden Monat neue ruten )

Bzgl. Rigs... selber binden wäre kein Problem... so kann man auch länge etc. anpassen, dachte nur dass das wenig Sinn macht bei den zich tausend angebotenen Fertig-Vorfächern

Als Schnur dachte ich auch an eine 0,35er Mono, brauntöne... da gibt es ja genug qualitativ hochwertiges.

Zu den Taschen... bei Sänger habe ich auch schon geschaut... die Rutentaschen schauen nicht verkehrt aus... bei den Carryalls sind mir Chub und Nash ins Auge gestochen, dick gepolstert und in einer XL ausführung wird man wohl alles mögliche unter kriegen was man so braucht am wasser!

Mir ist klar das es auch viel Zeuch gibt was man nicht wirklich braucht... aber viele kennen das vllt... man braucht es nicht, aber haben möchte man es trotzdem.

LG Tommi


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

lass dieses carp care zeug weg. 

karpfen sind robust genug, der mist entfernt nur die körpereigenen schutzschilde....mal ganz davon ab das die eh nicht halten wenn der karpfen wieder im wasser ist. 

abhakmatte.....ja.

chemie auf den karpfen schmieren......nein.


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Gut zu wissen, und danke für den Hinweis!

Bzgl. Abhakmatte... auf jedenfall Pflicht!
Möchte nicht den gefangenen Fisch in den Dreck legen oder sonstiges...Habe mich für den Nash Carp Cradle Deluxe entschieden... da kann er auch nicht runter rutschen/springen etc.
Und leicht zu transportieren ist sie auch.

LG Thomas


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Bzgl. Rigs... selber binden wäre kein Problem... so kann man auch länge etc. anpassen, dachte nur dass das wenig Sinn macht bei den zich tausend angebotenen Fertig-Vorfächern



Dann würde ich das auch tun ....

Neben dem richtigen Platz und Futter ist das Rig das wichtigste beim Karpfenfischen noch weit vor Rolle und Rute.

Sicher gibt es auf dem Markt auch einige "Fertigvorfächer" die durchaus was taugen, z.B. die von Korda. Allerdings ist man mit selbstgebunden wie Du schon geschrieben hast flexibler, kommt kostengünstiger weg weshalb man auch mal einen nicht mehr ganz so scharfen Haken leichteren Herzens austauscht und was ich als den Hauptgrund ansehe ist, das man gezwungen ist sich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen.

Das ist zugegeben zwar "mühsamer" aber man lernt (hoffentlich) was es mit der Haar- und Vorfachlänge auf sich hat und welches Vorfachmaterial für welchen Einsatzzweck taugt.

Kauft man sich einen Schwung "Fertigvorfächer" nimmt man halt das was einem die Hersteller so vorsetzen und, so ist es zumindest bei den meisten, macht sich keine Gedanken mehr darüber ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

.....noch mal zu den Ruten: für den Preis sind die Stecken ok und zum Anfang macht man mit ihnen nichts verkehrt. Ergo: Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis passt! Leg lieber bei den Rollen ein paar Euro's oben drauf oder spring in der gleichen Preis-/Leistungsklasse auf eine Penn Liveliner 560. Die Penn-Rollen sind einfach "unkaputt-bar" und haben ein Top-Brems-System und Du hast bei der Penn einen "richtigen" Freilauf und musst nicht vorne am Converter rumspielen.

Dieses Carpmedic / Care Zeugs ist nicht schlecht - wenn man selbst mal ne Wunde hat (im Ernst: ich benutz mein Zeugs eigentlich nur, wenn ich mich mal selbst geschnitten hab und noch einige Zeit am Wasser sitze). Der Fisch braucht das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

zwecks firstaid(wundmittel), ich halte sehr viel von ihm.

durch die wieder fänge der fische, sieht man im maulbereich die verheilten wunden.


zwecks rollen: wens freilauf sein muss, schau nach penn,shimano

bissanzeiger:  würde ich carpsounder nehmen,nicht viel schnick -schnack halten ein lebenlang.

vorfach: krysten,mika, 

haken korda,drenann,owner.

ruten: hab mir vor nem jahr, 2 fox warrior fullcork für 100€ geschossen einfach top ruten.

schau einfach mal abund an bei ebay rein,im ruten sektor kannst gute schnäpchen machen.



zwecks pod: in den meisten fällen braucht man keins,nutze ausschlieslich banksticks/buzzerbars.

gute pods sind, müller-tackle,cygnet,fox, das cygnet standart beckommst um die 140€


----------



## Stefff (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Servus!

Also zum Tackle wurde ja schon viel gesagt, da brauch ich nicht auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Wo ich allerdings nicht einverstanden bin ist das mit der Wundversorgung!

Ich benutze, wenn der Fisch normale Hakspuren hat, auch nichts.
Alledings kommt`s schon mal vor, wenn auch nicht oft, daß ein Fisch doch etwas stärker blutet. 
Für diesen Fall hab ich von meinem Tierarzt ein Wundmittel dass man für Hunde nimmt. Anwendungsbereich im Maul bzw. auf Schleimhäuten.
Wenn das Zeug Naß wird klebt das wie Sau. Wird richtig zu "Klebstoff" und lässt sich nur schwer vom Finger waschen.
Wenn das auf ne blutende Wunde gegeben wird, setzt sofort die Blutgerinnung ein und man kann zusehen wie`s aufhört zu bluten.
Den Fisch nach Behandlung noch 30 sek. liegen lassen und dann ab ins Wasser.
Wollte nicht mehr darauf verzichten und nehme es wie gesagt nur im Falle einer blutenden Wunde. Ansonsten verwende ich auch nichts!
Informiert euch einfach bein ansässigen Tierarzt, da gibt`s sicher mehrere Mittelchen die für sowas in Frage kommen.
Von dem üblichen "Carp Medi Zeug" halt ich auch nich viel, ausser das man, wenn man nicht aufpasst, zwei Tagelang blaue Finger hat!!

Grüße!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

das blaue zeug kommt aus der koizucht,durch wieder fänge hat man gesehn das die wunden verheilt sind.

ich nutze es viel,wens nix bringen würde würde ich es nicht nutzen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

und wer schmiert den karpfen was drauf wenn sie sich beim züchter oder beim laichen verletzen ? 

oder wenn der hecht/kormoran erefolglos zugeschlagen hat ?

die natur ist besser als dieser unnütze kram.
wenn euch die karpfen leid tun oder ähnliches bleibt am besten gleich daheim und verletzt sie gar nicht erst.....


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Pro & Contra gibt es ja nun genug zu dem MediCarp.

Ich dachte halt... für das Geld kaufen, mitnehmen und wenn man den Karpfen auf der Matte hat und sieht da ist was, so kann man ihm vllt. nützliches tun, den er bereitete einem einen schönen Drill und somit spaß.

Rein vorsorglich, ob nutzen oder nicht sei halt mal dahin gestellt...

LG Tommi

PS: Die Rollen sind mal notiert... bzgl. Ruten nehme ich auch gerne Alternativen entgegen.

Als grobe Richtung ( ca. Preise +- 10-20 euro ) Pro Rute mit Rolle max. 200 euro.


----------



## waschlabaschdu (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Wenn du wirklich gutes Zeug willst und nich 3 mal kaufen willst:
Ruten: Fox oder Chub
Rollen: Daiwa oder Shimano
Bissmelder: Delkim 
banksticks: Die,die dir gefallen
Kescher: Fox (ca.60€)
Abhakmatte: Chub
zelt und liege haste oder?
Vorfachmaterial: Korda oder Fox
Bleie und rest der montage kannste eigtl nach grundbegenheit auswählen
Schnur: Korda Subline (0,35mm am besten)
Swinger: Eigentlich egal aber passend zu Delkim entweder auch Delkim swinger oder Fox swinger
Baits: Successfull-baits und Jokerbaits sind gut
Ich glaub das war alles
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
waschlabaschdu


----------



## Ruff Raider (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Naja ob es für den Anfang unbedingt Delkims sein müssen|rolleyes ... Fische selber die Daiwa Black Widow und kann sie dir nur empfehlen. Tolle Optik und macht echt Spaß im Drill und der Preis ist mehr als Top.. Als Bissanzeiger guck dir mal die Prologic Senzora... 

Gruß Christian#h


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Bzgl. Bissanzeiger habe ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht... 4-500 euro gebe ich aber für so pieper nicht aus.

Bzgl. Zelt und liege... ich dachte eher an ein Brolly ggf. mit überwurf, das sollte reichen.
Platz für 2 liegen wäre toll.
Da werde ich mich mal in ruhe umschauen.
Ebenso bei den liegen, umschauen und mal "probeliegen" 

Über die Ruten habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen, deshalb dachte ich an die... mal vom Preis abgesehen.

Bzgl. Abhakmatte habe ich mich schon für die von Nash entschieden.

LG Thomas 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

schau die dir mal an,die teile kannst in see schmeisen und pasiert nix.

delkim ist schön und gut,aber ich würde sie mir für den preis nicht kaufen.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p3561_Carp-Sounder-Super-IT-Set-3---1.html

kannst dir natürlich die piper einzelnd kaufen ,bist bei ca 250€.


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Noch ein kleiner Tip bzgl. Bißanzeiger:
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-Radar-DSi-Bissanzeiger_2504.html
Die Teile sollen wirklich sehr gut sein. Ich selbst fische andere, mag aber z.B. die CS ganz und gar nicht.

Und als Swinger kommen meiner Meinung nach nur Fox in Frage.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Und wieder antworten, super 

378 euro für Pieper... heidenei...das ist mal eine Hausnummer.
Vllt denke ich auch falsch, aber müssen es wirklich so Luxuspieper sein ?
Ich meine... mehr als piepen können die doch nicht, oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg ?

Die JRC für 79 euro würde ich ja noch einsehen.

Ich geb gerne Geld aus fürs Hobby und bin auch gerne bereit in Sachen wie:
Brolly ( soll ja lange halten und dicht sein )
Liegen ( man schläft ja darin )
Rute und Rolle ( soll ja spaß machen )
Taschen ( sollen lange halten )
Kleinkram ( weil es was taugen muss )
Abhakmatte ( den fisch möglichst schonden zu behandeln )
etc. 

den ein oder anderen Euro mehr zu investieren... aber Pieper ( wobei ich nur 2 brauche ) für an die 400 euro ist dann schon so eine sache.
Da überlege ich mir, wofür ?
Liegt vllt. daran das ich noch keine hatte und die Vorzüge nicht zu schätzen weiß *lach*

Noch eine Frage... Swinger... wofür hat man die ? als bissanzeiger wenn der fisch auf mich zu schwimmt, das die dann fallen ?

Noch mal kurz zu den Ruten:

Schreibe hier mal die Ruten auf die ich gefunden und für interessant befunden habe:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261058793035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380632267283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221161815095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


http://www.ebay.de/itm/130744784083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330939625682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Und zuletzt die Abhakmatte... ein wenig "overdress" aber ich denke die ist super... man kann ordentlich vor knien, der fisch kann nicht weg, und gut ist es!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380638161898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

LG Tommi

PS: Dieses Set taugt das was ? so hab ich direkt alles parat und ich denke bis auf die Boiliestopper wirds wohl taugen ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251254540991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Tommi,

Für meine Pieper habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren weit mehr als 378,- bezahlt und ich habe es nie bereut. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch mit günstigeren die meisten Situationen meistern können, doch ich lasse mich ungern auf Kompromisse ein und gebe lieber etwas mehr Geld aus.
Ich denke dass Du z.B. mit den JRC wenig falsch machen kannst.



> Noch eine Frage... Swinger... wofür hat man die ? als bissanzeiger wenn der fisch auf mich zu schwimmt, das die dann fallen ?


Korrekt - um die Schnur auf Spannung zu halten, egal ob der Fisch abzieht oder auf einen zuschwimmt.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ich kann dieses Futteral empfehlen, gibts in ausreichender länge und ist GEPOLSTERT, die ungepolsterten find ich sinnlos. Dabei aber auf jeden fall bezahlbar, teilweise kosten Futterale soviel da kann mans dann auch riskieren das die rute kaputt geht....

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Cormoran-Specialist-Rutentasche-3-Faecher-gepolstert

Schnur nehme ich nur noch Daiwa Samurai, recht weich und trotzdem abriebfest, nehme aufgrund der besonderen Bedingungen an meinem See (steile, scharfe Kante, Wurzeln im Wasser) 0,45er.

Einen Satz bezahlbare Bissanzeiger mit Empfänger und ein paar Swinger suche ich auch noch.
(nein keine delkims, ich über auch noch andere angelmethoden und Hobbys aus...  )


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

carpsounder super it

pro bissanzeiger 79,95 2x=159,90
funkbox 129,95
gesammt 289,85

die funkbox kannst dir ja nachträglich kaufen,die teile sind eben zu 100% wasserdicht.

habe noch ca 10 jahre alte carpsonder im keller,nutze sie zum fluss fischen öfters.

zwecks rutenfutterall : nutze nur select systeme,wen ich nur an fluss geh nehm ich 2 einzeltaschen mit und gut its.

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/brich...edium=pla&utm_campaign=googlebase-pla-2012-02

hab nicht das futteral,nur das mal siehst was ich meine.

swinger würde ich dir die fox mk2 empfehlen,super teile nach 12 jahren immer noch top


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Dere,

Bissanzeiger-Alternative: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...he-bissanzeiger/askon-xtreme-kit-1/detail.jsf

Ich hab bei mir sowohl die Delk's (werden bald irgendwo im Gebrauchtmarkt auftauchen) als auch die CSF1 neben diesen Bissanzeigern im Gebrauch. Die Askon's waren als "Ersatzlösung" gedacht (man hat das ja bei den schönen Delk's öfters, dass die mal ein UpDate oder ne Reparatur brauchen und dann sind sie ganz schnell mal 3 Monate weg) - mittlerweile sind sie was die Zuverlässigkeit betrifft mein Favorit. Funkreichweite wesentlich besser als bei den CS und Delks, Robustheit in jedem Fall besser als die Delk's. Delkim's würde ich mir in jedem Fall keine mehr holen. Die SuperIT sind günstige und gute Funken - was bei CS spitze ist: der Service vom Flauger und die Reaktionszeit bei Reparaturen. Würde ich jedoch so wie Du "neu" anfangen, würde ich die Askon's Xtreme nehmen - es kann quasi nichts in die Hose gehen: ich hatte damals 5 Jahre Garantie und musste diese kein einziges mal in Anspruch nehmen. Der Batterieverbrauch ist auch relativ gut (und dabei noch mit 9V Block zu betreiben).


----------



## Oldschoool (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ich stehe nach wie vor auf die Firma Sänger ... für´s Karpfenangeln - Anaconda auch wenn der eine oder andere whs. hier anderer Meinung sein wird, habe ich mit der Artikelauswahl noch nicht einen Fehltritt erlebt und es hat für mich viele Vorteile: 

1. Die Ausrüstung sieht farblich Top aus und alle Gegenstände haben das selbe Grün.

2. Der Fachhändler räumt mir Konditionen ein. 

3. Ich muss nicht 100 Kataloge wälzen da fast alles vorhanden ist.

4. Mit dem Preisleistungsverhältniss bin ich voll und ganz zu frieden.


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Oldschool,

bei Taschen, Ruten, Stühlen, Liegen bin ich da ganz bei Dir: Anaconda liefert da ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

3 Dinge, welche bei mir jedoch nie von Anaconda/Sänger sein werden (im Karpfenbereich):
1. Rollen
2. Kleinteile und Schnur (Schnur eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich da bisher die besten Erfahrungen über die Jahre mit Stroft-Schnueren gemacht habe. Immer wieder mal andere Hersteller probiert aber dann doch wieder zur Stroft zurück gewechselt)
3. Futter / Bollern


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Und wieder so viele Antworten, Danke danke danke.

Bzgl. Bissanzeiger... sind ja nun einige empfehlungen vorhanden, und ich werde mich mal in die Richtung ein wenig erkundigen und dann entscheiden was auf lange sicht am meisten Sinn macht.

Bzgl. Swinger...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-MK2-Swin...48?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53f8331c08

Das hier sind dann denke ich die gemeinten und empfohlenen ?

@ Oldschoool

Du hast glaube ich genau den gleiche Tick wie ich... auch wenn sich das doof anhört bin ich auch jemand der von einer Marke möglichst alles komplett hat um das alles perfekt zusammen passt.
Manchmal ist das nicht einfach weil doch Firmen da sind die z.b das ein oder andere hochwertiger anbieten oder es nützlicher gestaltet haben.

Klingt vllt echt blöd für manche die sich denken... will man auf Modenshow oder zum angeln... aber das Tackle sollte einem ja auch irgendwie gefallen damit man noch mehr spaß damit hat.

Klingt komisch, ist aber tatsächlich so.

Ich denke für den Anfang reichen ein großes Carryall, Rutenfutteral, Kühltasche/Köderbag , sowie ggf. noch ne Tasche für Rigs und kleinteile.
Damit ist man denke ich weit vorne.

@ Carphunter... genau so ein Futteral habe ich in 10ft für meine Forellenausrüstung, das ist schon ideal.

Vllt kommen noch paar Tipps zu den angegebenen Ruten und ggf. zu Rollen und dann kann ich am Ende mal eine kleine AUflistung machen wie ich mich nun entschieden habe.

Gruß Tommi


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Die Boilieschonbezüge nicht vergessen!|supergri


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Tommi,

Ja, das sind auch Fox Swinger. Allerdings ist der Preis für die normalen MK2 doch recht hoch. Für den gleichen Preis bekommst Du die neuen MK3 oder für wenig mehr die Euro MK2 (mit zusätzlichem Federsystem), die ich auch selbst persönlich fische.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Jetzt mal ERNSTHAFT, warum soviel Geld für Fox swinger ausgeben? Sind die wirklich deutlich besser?
Oder ist das was für Enthusiasten und Fans, also dann Teil einer Leidenschaft?
Ich bin zb. eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer und für zuminest eine meiner Spinnrollen bekommt man auch drei normale, gute Rollen, das muss definitiv nicht sein, aber die Leidenschaft machts halt möglich |supergri
(nur damit ich das hier richtig verstehe)

schaut mal hier die, was ist mit den Swingern? Ist das für den "normalen" Angler, der auch noch andere Methoden ausübt, brauchbar?

http://www.gerlinger.de/swinger/693/prologic+black+night+qr+swinger+kit/88713/

Gibt es noch Tipps für Bissanzeiger mit empfänger, vielleicht so um gut 100€ Bereich?
elektronik wird doch eigentlich immer billiger...
(Eines der wenigen Dinge, die billiger werden)


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich gleich gesteinigt werde, aber:
Wofür genau brauchst du die BissanzeigeR?
sollen sie nur losschreien, wenn n fisch abzieht, oder sollen sie dir nachem kacken auch den Arxxx abwischen?

Ich verwende seit mehr als 5 Jahren ganz billige Bissanzeiger, damals für 10€ das Stück gekauft. Tonhöhe kann ich einstellen, sowie Lautstärke.
Die Batterien halten seit 2 Jahren. Beide lagen auch schon mehr als 10 Minuten unter Wasser und funktionieren noch einwandfrei.
Bevor ich mir für den Preis eines Kleinwagens bissanzeiger kauf, kauf ich mir nochmal die selben, die mich absolut zufriedenstellen.

Swinger kannste dir für n euro selbst bauen, ich hab ne Wäscheklammer dafür n weng modifiziert. Sieht zwar nich so toll aus, tut aber was es soll und macht mich nicht arm.

Ich seh am Wasser im wieder Leute, die aussehn als würden sie in den Krieg ziehen, wohingegen ich ziemlich "ärmlich" ausseh.
Aber Erfolg gibt recht, es muss nich immer der teuerste Markenscheiß sein.


Meine Abhakmatte, Wiegeschlinge und Kescher hab ich mir zusammen gebraucht für n paar € und n freundschaftliches bier gekauft^^

Gerade mim Kescher bin ich sehr zufrieden, anaconda Carp Catcher 2.
Mag sein, dass er neu relativ teuer is, aber er tut für mich genau das, was er soll.
Aufs Gewinde passt auch jede normale futterschaufel drauf.
Auch isses sehr geil, wenn man den Fisch im Kscher hat, grad den Kescherkopf abziehn zu können, und somit den Fisch besser heben zu können.


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@ Dakarangus



> Sind die wirklich deutlich besser?


Ja sind sie! 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=141500
@Troll

Nicht das Material fängt die Fische, aber es ist ein beruhigendes Gefühl sich auf sein Material verlassen zu können.

Bißanzeiger sollen für mich mehr als nur losschreien, genauer gesagt hasse ich es wenn Leute am Gewässer sitzen und ihre Pieper schreien alles in Grund und Boden sobald ein Biß kommt.
Funk und Drop Back haben ebenso unbestreitbar ihre Berechtigung.


Ich versteh immer nicht warum es so böse sein soll sein Geld in Angelsachen zu investieren, ach ja - dann ist man Tackle-Feti, Astronaut oder eben Krieger... LOL
Wenn jemand bereit ist, den Betrag X zu investieren, warum sollte er nicht das bestmögliche für diesen Geldbetrag rausholen anstatt sich mit schlechterem (früher oder später) herumzuärgern.


----------



## Oldschoool (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@ Trollwut

Steinigen, war früher -- genauso wie Dein Tackle. Ups ne mal im ernst, ich bin selbige Meinung wie Norman.

Angeln ist auch ein Lebensgefühl, oder anders gesagt ein Prestige Hobby wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist wohl jeder Stolz auf seine Hardy Rute oder seine Drennan Ruten sofern er welche besitzt, ein bischen angeben gehört dazu, siehe Thread: *Seht was ich mir gekauft habe.....* alles Dinge worauf der Besitzer stolz ist und den stolz auch zeigen will. 
Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist das eine Grundsatzdiskussion die der Threadersteller nicht haben will.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



Norman B. schrieb:


> @ Dakarangus
> 
> 
> Ja sind sie!
> ...




Ich teil ganz genau deine Einstellung.
Ich hasse es auch, wenn Leute ihrn Bissanzeiger anlassen und dann erst die Schnur auf Spannung bringen.
Wenn ich nebendran sitz, dreh ich den auch leise.
Nachts is das natürlich anders, ich hab nen gesegneten Schlaf.

Aber ich hab auch schon genug Leute erlebt, die um den halben See gelaufen sin, weil - sie ham ja funk, geht ja 500 Meter weit.
Das kann man sich vllt. leisten, wenn man Usain Bolt heißt, nicht aber xy und n Bierbauch bis zum Boden dran hängen hat^^
Wenn jemand bei mir am Gewässer funk hat, heißt das meistens, dass der und seine Spezis sich zusaufen, und dann zusätzlich neben bissanzeiger im zelt ihrn empfänger auchnoch auf voller lautstärke haben, um überhaupt noch irgendwie wach zu werden. Deswegen meine negative Einstellung dazu.

Auch hab ich kein Problem damit, wenn jemand sein Geld in Tackle investiert. Aber man merkt doch ziemlich schnell, ob es ein "Tackleopfer" is, der also keinen Plan hat, aber unbedingt die beste Ausrüstung haben muss oder obs jemand is, der eben Ahnung hat und es sich eben leisten kann.
Nur die ohne Ahnung meinen eben oft ihre Ausrüstung würde sie zu was besserem machen, und sie müssen einem alles erklären.

Ich als Noch-Schüler bin finanziell eben ein wenig eingeschränkt.
Deswegen kauf ich mir trotzdem Sachen, die sein müssen, wie z.b. Rute, Rolle, Schnur, etc. in ner entsprechenden Qualität, die eben kostet.
Aber bei Swinger z.b. kann ichs nicht verstehn, wieso man unbedingt das teuerste Markenprodukt brauch.

Auch die reinen Boilieangler mag ich nicht. Aber es is ein Unterschied, ob man es aus Bequemlichkeit macht. Ich kanns durchaus nachvollziehn, wenn man n stressigen Job hat, und dann nich auchnoch groß Futter kochen will oder sonstwas, aber trotzdem einigermaßen Ahnung hat, dass man Karpfen auch mit anderem fangen kann.
Wer aber Boilies vergöttert und anbetet, und andere Sachen für ihn humbug sind, erntet bei mir Unverständniss.

Letzteres sind leider immer mehr Junge :/



Ich kann natürlich jede Seite verstehn, selbstverständlich auch eure, gerade eure Argumentation. Aber gibt bei uns eben viele ignorante Leute am Wasser, für die ausschließlich das richtig is, was sie sagen und die sich über ihren Besitz definieren.

Ich denk der threadsteller kann mit der diskussion auch was anfangen, zumindest wird er es sich überlegen, obs wirklich immer das teuerste sein muss.
Bei den Dingen, die mit dem fisch Kontakt haben, also z.b. Haken, Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Rute sollte es denk ich jedem klar sein, dass das was ordentliches sein muss.
aber eben bei Bissanzeiger oder z.b. Rod-Pod kann man auch auf was billigeres ausweichen (so man denn möchte)


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@ Troll

Sign!
Ich denke wir verstehen uns.

Um bei thematisch wertvollem für den TE zu bleiben:
Die Swinger sollen bei mir sowohl das Fischen an kleinen und großen Seen wie auch an großen Flüssen abdecken.
Daher brauche ich Swinger deren Gewicht ich gut verstellen kann, von fast schwerelos bis dahin wo der Swinger richtig Druck auf die Schnur gibt. Die Euros von Fox decken durch ihre verstellbare Feder und dem Gewicht eine fantastische Bandbreite ab. Ich kann die recht leicht am kleinen Baggersee fischen, aber auch am großen Fluss mit steil gestellten Ruten. 
Das ging früher noch mit den Waps (welche glaub ich nur das Federsystem hatten), sonst ist da aber Ende.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Nuja, auch wenn das ein wenig OffTopic ist kann man dazu ein paar Worte schreiben.

Es ist richtig... es gibt die leute die sich aufs wesentliche beschränken... dem einen reicht eine Teleskoprute mit STationärrolle und fängt damit sogar... ob es ihm gefällt oder nicht spielt da mal gar keine Rolle... es erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Dann gibt es die, die eben gerne Geld für hochwertiges Tackle ausgeben... der Karpfen sieht nicht was am anderen Ende der Leine als Gerät gerade arbeitet... aber der Angler! Und hier ist der Punkt!

Ich habe ein Hobby welches ich gerne Betreibe, mir macht es keinen Spaß mit Kram zu hantieren den ich eigentlich gar nicht toll finde, der aber seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Man möchte sich halt für sein Hobby einiges gönnen.

Klar brauch es kein Chub Carryall sein... ein alter Bundeswehrsack reicht auch, aber wieso ?
Wenn man das so möchte ist das doch voll ok.

Tackle-Opfer... gibt es mit Sicherheit, aber ich persönlich muss es ja nicht kaufen.
Und um nicht als Opfer rumzurennen, bin ich ja hier und Frage 
Am Ende entscheide ich natürlich was ich brauche und was sinn macht.

Die einen geben sich mit 14Zoll Stahlfelgen und Radkappen zufrieden, ich hingegen wollte 17" Alufelgen aus einer Edelschmiede...
Am ende machen sie alle das selbe... rollen...
Aber das ist halt das Hobby, und jeder gestaltet es sich wie es ihm gefällt.

Und mal ehrlich ? man gibt gerne Geld dafür aus ... auch wenn das manche vllt anders sehen...aber das hat mich nicht zu interessieren.


Und so eine Grundausstattung ist am Anfang echt teuer ( gerade im Karpfenbereich ) aber wenn man einmal alles hat geht es ja... und jeden Monat holt man sich auch nicht die neueste Collection an taschen, Ruten oder Rollen.

Jeder wie es ihm gefällt... der eine geht am Wochenende einen trinken und ist 3-400 euro los.
Unsereins fährt zum Tackeldealer und hat lange was davon...
Das heißt jetzt nicht das man nie feiern geht 

BackToTopic:

Bei den Swingern hab ich noch mal geschaut und es gibt für das gleiche Geld die MK3:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-MK3-Swin...55?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item20d2addb1f

fehlen nur die Addapter für ans RodPod/Bankstick aber die sind ja nicht teuer.

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@Tollwut

Ich denke das man die Bissanzeiger auch zu den wichtigen Sachen zählen sollte, da diese uns letztendlich den Biss melden. Vor allem Nachts wenn man schläft ist dieser wohl unverzichtbar.
Ich weis nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich würde mich wirklich den Allerwertesten abärgern wenn ich Frühs aufwache und feststelle, das ich einen Run hatte, ihn aber nicht vom Pipper gemeldet bekommen habe weil dieses nen Defekt hat!
Klar kann das bei teuren Geräten auch passieren, das Risiko ist aber wesentlich geringer!
Also ich hab mir die CSF1 von CarpSounder als 2+1 gebraucht für 140€ gekauft und bin damit mehr als zufrieden und habe auch vollstes Vertrauen in die Bissanzeiger. Egal ob bei Tag oder bei Nacht!!!

Gruß Pac


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

zwecks swinger: hab mir früher billig teile gekauft,schüler wenig geld insgesamt habe ich 4 stück geschrotet.

bei 3 ist der plastikarm (wo die schnur rein kommt)  beim run gebrochen.

danach hab ich mir damals 4 mk2 geholt,2 hab ich verkauft und 2 fische ich bis heute.

bei den meisten swingern ist alles plastik,sobald ich etwas druck auf den swinger mache/bedckomme lösen sie aus.

an meinen mk2 hänge ich teilweise noch 20-50g bleie hin(bei extremen distanzen).


werde meine mk2 niemals verkaufen,wen du sie einmal gefischt hast wirst sie nie wieder abgeben.


gebrauchte sachen sind gut, kaufe ich auch teilweise warum soll man es auch nicht machen?


----------



## waschlabaschdu (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Wegen Delkim:
Die gibts im Doppelpack bei den Kleinanzeigen meist schon für 120€..(Ich habe eines dieser Angebote angenommen)
Mfg waschlabaschdu


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



waschlabaschdu schrieb:


> Wegen Delkim:
> Die gibts im Doppelpack bei den Kleinanzeigen meist schon für 120€..(Ich habe eines dieser Angebote angenommen)
> Mfg waschlabaschdu



......welche Delkims gibt es im Doppelpack für 120,00 Euro bei Ebay?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

aber keine txi ,eher die standart. die txi gehen bei ebay, gebraucht für ca 100-130€ das stück weg


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ich geb auch noch meinen Senf dazu 

Bissanzeiger reichen ganz einfache. Nimm ein paar Carpsounder Neon für 40€ das Stück und gut ist.
Swinger die Euro von Fox....die taugen was und gut ist.
Alles andere ist Spinnerei !!!! und zwar gewaltige Spinnerei !!
Funk braucht auch kein Mensch !!!
Alles Schnick Schnack !!!

Haken ....auf keinen Fall von Korda !!!!
Drennan sind gut.

Robuste Rolle .... die 3lbs Stecken....eine gute Schnur !!!!! und los gehts.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@ pfefferladen 

du hast aber auch sehr viel karpfen tackle ,also nur nicht so bescheiden


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

@ Carphunter2401

Das versetzt mich auch in die Lage die Sache zu beurteilen was nötig ist und was Schwachsinn ist 

Mittlerweile hab ich den ganzen überflüssigen Kram abgestoßen.

Back to Roots  ... und glaub mir...die Fische beissen immer noch wie verrückt...und größer werden sie auch immer.

An was das wohl liegt


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

...er is ja nun auch schon n'büschen älter - da sammelt sich so einiges an und man mutiert quasi vom Jäger zum Sammler. Ist bei mir auch nicht so sehr anders.


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



rainerle schrieb:


> ...er is ja nun auch schon n'büschen älter - da sammelt sich so einiges an und man mutiert quasi vom Jäger zum Sammler. Ist bei mir auch nicht so sehr anders.



Nene....das habe ich richtig gut im Griff.
Den halben Keller habe ich vor kurzem verkauft....und ich muss sagen das ich noch nicht bemerkt habe das mir etwas fehlt


----------



## CarpCrakc (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Und wieder antworten, super
> 
> 378 euro für Pieper... heidenei...das ist mal eine Hausnummer.
> Vllt denke ich auch falsch, aber müssen es wirklich so Luxuspieper sein ?
> ...


Zu den JRC Radar DSi :
Ich hab erst vor zwei Tagen zwei blaue Piepser mit Swingern, Snagbars und Rutenauflagen für 120 Euro bekommen.
Muss mir halt noch ne Funke dazu kaufen , aber so für 200 Euro kriegst du die bei Ebay neu (2+1)


----------



## Allesfänger (25. Juni 2013)

Als ich damals wie du da stand und mir die selbe frage gestellt habe, wäre ich über einen solchen Thread froh gewesen dde0a 

Nun ja, als Ruten habe ich 2 alte Spro Gobal Carp in 2,3lbs also sehr weich da ich nicht weit werfen muss, aber sie machen im Drill dafür Mega Laune! Es kommen aber dieses Jahr neue Ruten mit Vollkork, da ich einfach voll drauf stehe. Werde mir dann 2x Sportex Morion Stalker kaufen. Diese finde ich sehr geil, haben 2.75lbs und meinen Geliebten Vollkork. 

Als Rollen kommen bei mir Penn Live Liner zum Einsatz absolut robuste und zuverlässige Rollen die man auch mal runterfallen lassen kann ohne das sie gleich Schrott sind. Für unter 100 pro Stück gibt es da die Slammer Live Liner und für etwas mehr Geld die Spinfisher Live Liner. Alle beide sehr empfehlenswert, okuma hat bei der Qualität jetzt nachgelassen diese von dir genannte Rolle war gut als sie frisch auf den Markt kam. Ansonsten kann man Shimano Baitrunner empfehlen. 

Zelt: da habe ich ein Bivvy von Chub, und zwar das S-Plus Max Bivvy. Es ist günstig, schnell auf zubauen und bietet viel Platz. Ein bisschen Schwitzwasser sammelt sich im inneren, aber mich stört es nicht.

Haken: somit das wichtigste beim Angeln denn es stellt die Verbindung zum Fisch her , hier sollte man nicht sparen, ich setze da auf die Korda Kaptor Wide Gape. 

Vorfach: Auch hier nutze ich Korda N-Trap Soft. 

Blei: Da ich Flussangler bin nehme ich FOX Kling inline. 

Wirbel: Anaconda Heavy Carp Swivel 

Bissanzeiger: NASH Siren S5 oder FOX MX beide  günstig und gut. 

Groundbait und Partikel: www.common-baits.de Super Lieferung, Top Ware und Günstig.

Boilie: Lasse ich mir bei www.King-baits.de selber Rollen, falls du wie ich nur immer kurzansitze über das Wochenende machst kann ich dir Rezepte für Instant Boilies schreiben.

Das war es erstmal von mir. dde0a


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ich bin der Meinung das vieles was du brauchst, oder auch nicht brauchst, Gewässerabhängig ist! Wie z.B. das Thema Funkbissanzeiger. 
An manchen Gewässern kannst du deine Bivvy, Liege, Stuhl oder wie auch immer nicht direkt neben den Ruten aufbauen. Wenn du dann noch dazu einen gesunden Schlaf hast, wird es sehr schwer mit dem aufwachen.
Überleg dir erst mal welche Gewässer du hauptsächlich beangeln willst, danach kannst du dann besser beurteilen was du für *deine* Anglerei brauchst und was nicht!

Gruß Pac


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Und mal wieder vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Danke auch an Allesfänger für die paar Detailierten Tipps! 
Das mit den Instantboilies klingt interessant.
Es wird meistens nur aufs Wochenende, sprich Freitag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Mittag hinaus laufen.

Gewässer sind kleinere Baggerseen und der ein oder andere Kanal.
Auch an Talsperren gibt es schöne ecken.

Im großen und ganzen kann man direkt mit am Wasser sitzen.

Wovon ich nun erstmal ab bin ist das RodPod, hier werde ich mir schöne etwas längere Edelstahl-Banksticks zulegen da ich damit einfach flexibeler bin was das ausrichten betrifft.

Platzsparend sogar noch oben drin.

Bzgl. der Bissanzeiger werde ich mir die Tipps zu herzen nehmen und die für mich ausreichenden nehmen... da lasse ich den Bauch entscheiden.
Carpsounder ist auch gerade was die Erfahrungen damit betrifft weit vorne.

Kleinteile etc. scheint Korda gut zu sein, ist notiert.

Eigentlich geht es nur noch um 2 Ruten und Rollen.

Und eine Frage nebenbei... DAM MAD Taschen etc. weiß da jemand die Qualität ?

Liebe Grüße und Danke!

Tommi


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ruten steh ich auf Greys.Die alten Prodigy bzw. die SX.
Leider gibts die nicht mehr.

Das neue Modell ist die  Prodigy GT3 in 2,75lbs

Rollen bin ich Fan der Shimano BBLC bzw. die Ultegra 5500 XT-B
kommt drauf an wo ich fische.

Würde ich alles sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

So sieht das Gedönse dann aus.


----------



## Norman B. (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Funk braucht auch kein Mensch !!!
> Alles Schnick Schnack !!!


Wenn Du Schnick Schnack schreibst, dann sag ich das ist Unsinn was Du sagst. 
Natürlich hat das seine Berechtigung. Nur weil DU es nicht brauchst, heißt es noch lange nicht dass es niemand 'benötigt'.

Z.B. musste ich schon einige Male meine Ruten mehr als 20m vom Zelt entfernt aufbauen, weil es anders nicht machbar war. Ohne Funk heißt die Lautstärke soweit aufzudrehen dass die Vögel im Umkreis von 500m vor Schreck tot von den Bäumen fallen wenn nachts ein Karpfen losrennt. 
Sturm/Starkregen ist dann auch noch so eine Geschichte bei der man die Lautstärke der Pieper recht hoch schrauben muss, sitzt man dann noch einige Meter von den Ruten entfernt, dann wird die Bißerkennung zum Ratespiel.

Mittlerweile verwende ich die Funkbox immer, die Pieper werden ganz leise gestellt und die Funkbox so, dass ich wach werde wenn ich schlafe, sonst aber niemand gestört wird. Da ist es egal wie weit weg ich von den Ruten sitze oder welches Wetter gerade herrscht. 
Sicherlich ist es ein Luxus der nicht zwingend sein muss, doch missen möchte ich die Funke aus den genannten Gründen nicht.


----------



## E30Tommi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Guten Morgen 

Ich fasse jetzt mal bzw. versuche es.... kurz zusammen.
Habe jetzt die 6 Seiten noch mal gelesen und bestimmt wieder die hälfte vergessen.

Aber um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen Schreibe ich mal auf was angeschafft werden muss und kann.

Das es am Anfang etwas teurer wird bis man alles hat war mir bewusst, paar Sachen sind günstiger als vorerst gedacht, dafür manche doppelt so teuer wie geplant... denke das gleicht sich irgendwo aus.

Dann mal los:

- 2 x Ruten 3,60m ( 12ft ) WG: 3lbs
  Hier dachte ich an die Daiwa Black Widow oder die CHUB Outcast oder
  S-Plus ( gerne zu den Ruten noch Vorschläge etc. )

- 2 Rollen ( noch unschlüssig welche )

- Bissanzeiger Carpsounder ( da werde ich auf hochwertige und gut
  gebrauchte ausschau halten... 3 Anzeiger + Funkbox, so hab ich 1
  Anzeiger als Reserve liegen!

- 4 Banksticks 100cm Edelstahl ( gewinde sollte ja Norm haben )

- Swinger Fox MK3 ( obwohl sie optisch wie die MK2 sind... preislich sind
  diese aber identisch... oder doch die MK2 ? 

- Schnur: Korda Subline in 0,35mm Farbe Braun

- Kescher Chub inkl. Schwimmkörper

- Abhakmatte Nash Carp Cradle DeLuxe

- Wiegesack der gleichzeitig zum transport ins Wasser herhalten kann

- MediCarp ( die 20 euro fallen auch nicht mehr auf, und schaden kann es
  nicht... sollte es nichts bewirken hat man es zumindest versucht!

- Waage und Maßband

- Set mit Boilienadel, Bohrer, Schere etc. Quantum Radical Carp Tool Kit
   So hab ich alles direkt zur Hand und brauch nicht Suchen!

- Kopflampe mit Rotlichtfunktion  ( Habe gute Kontakte zu Böker, die
  werden schon was schönes da haben. )

- Zubehör Korda und Co. wie Wirbel, Haken, Bleie, Vorfachmaterial, PVA
  Tube etc. ( hier vertrau ich auch meinem Dealer )

- Brolly + Overwrap ( Ein Zelt brauch es nicht zu sein, hier sollten nur 2 
  Liegen hinein passen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist )

- 2 Liegen ( Noch keine in Aussicht... sollten bequem sein, da sie auch für
  2 BMW Treffen im Jahr herhalten sollen).

- Rutentasche ( nach persönlichen Geschmack )

- Carryall Groß für Klamotten, Schuhe, was man so braucht etc.

- Carryall Large für das Angelzeug wie Swinger, Bissanzeiger, Köder etc.pp

- Tasche mit Boxen für Rigs, Bleie und dem ganzen Kleinzeug      

- und ggf. ein Foodbag für unser Essen, und somit sind Teller und Tassen
  direkt Griffbereit.

Luxus wie Kocher und haste nicht gesehen gibt es vllt irgendwann mal... kann man ja auch für die Treffen gebrauchen im Jahr.

Sachen wie Zeltheizung und was es da nicht alles gibt brauche ich nicht... im Winter Schraub ich an meinen Autos, da wollt ih mich nicht bei -35C° ans Wasser legen bis die Klinker abfallen 

Ist das so im Groben korrekt ?

Rute und Rolle und dann wären wir eigentlich durch.

Vielen vielen Dank mal wieder!

Liebe Grüße Tommi


----------



## Norman B. (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Moin Tommi,



E30Tommi schrieb:


> - 2 Rollen ( noch unschlüssig welche )


Wie wäre es mit der Penn Affinity? Habe mir eine zum Test geholt und bin begeistert. 3 weitere werden folgen.



E30Tommi schrieb:


> - Swinger Fox MK3 ( obwohl sie optisch wie die MK2 sind... preislich sind
> diese aber identisch... oder doch die MK2 ?


Das aktuelle Modell sind die MK3, bzw. Euro MK2.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## antares1 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hallo Pfefferladen ,
Kann dir nur Recht geben Greysruten sind einfach klasse , habe mir letztes Jahr die Prodigy GT5 gegönnt.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## E30Tommi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Moin Tommi,
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es mit der Penn Affinity? Habe mir eine zum Test geholt und bin begeistert. 3 weitere werden folgen.
> ...



Hi Norman,

bzgl. Rollen läuft es ja schon stark auf Penn hinaus, Optisch sind diese nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem Goldanteil.
Aber am Ende sollen die Rollen ja zuverlässig arbeiten.

Ich fische beim Spin sowie Forellenangeln Spro Black Arc und Shimanos, da weiß ich das die für meine Ansprüche super sind.
im Karpfenbereich kann ich mir da keine Aussage erlauben.

Bzgl. Swinger, das heißt ob nun Euro MK2 oder MK3 am ende ist es wurscht... kaufen kann man beides ?!

LG Tommi

PS: Von den *Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder PL-865 ließt man ja echt nur lobeshymnen!
*


----------



## Norman B. (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Tommi, 



E30Tommi schrieb:


> bzgl. Rollen läuft es ja schon stark auf Penn hinaus, Optisch sind diese nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem Goldanteil.
> Aber am Ende sollen die Rollen ja zuverlässig arbeiten.
> [...]
> PS: Von den *Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder PL-865 ließt man ja echt nur lobeshymnen!*


Ist bei mir das gleiche bzgl. dem Gold (da steh ich so gar nicht drauf), fällt aber beim fischen nicht mehr auf.
Zur Okuma kann ich nichts sagen. Ich fische generell keine Freilaufrollen mehr.



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Bzgl. Swinger, das heißt ob nun Euro MK2 oder MK3 am ende ist es wurscht... kaufen kann man beides ?!


Aufpassen! Es gibt da einen Unterschied!
Normale Swinger (ohne Federdruck):
Alt: MK2, Neu (2012): MK3
Federdruck Swinger:
Alt: Euro, Neu (2012): Euro MK2

Kaufen kannst Du beides, musst halt nur schauen ob Du Swinger mit oder ohne Federdruck-System haben möchtest.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## rainerle (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Tommy,

bezüglich "Kleinteile" wie Rig-Komponenten und Haken möchte ich Dir ans Herz legen, die Korda-Geschichte nochmal zu überdenken. Ich war lange Jahre  "Fan" von Danny's Ideen und bei einigen Dingen verwende ich immer noch Korda. Nur alles was Vorfachmaterial, Haken, Wirbel, Snap's etc. betrifft bin ich weg von Korda, weil hier m.M.n. die Qualität nachgelassen hat und der Preis stetig nach oben gegangen ist. Schau Dir mal die Mika-Produkte an. Sind preislich interessant und qualitativ m.M.n. besser als Korda.


----------



## E30Tommi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hallo Rainer,

geht in ordnung, Mika ist nortiert.

So langsam nimmt das ja alles formen an.

Meine Freundin fragt mich immer was das wohl alles zusammen kostet... halb so wild... halb so wild... wenn die wüsste 

LG Tommi


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Luxus wie Kocher und haste nicht gesehen gibt es vllt irgendwann mal... kann man ja auch für die Treffen gebrauchen im Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße Tommi




Weiß jetzt nich, ob die mit Kocher wirklich n Kocher, also z.b. Gaskocher meinst, oder eben Kescher.
Weil Kescher is definitiv kein Luxus und muss sein, alles andere macht nur mehr Ärger als nötig.
spätestens, wenn du ohne Kescher n Dicken rausheben musst, und dann noch die Rute hinter dir herschleifst, oder du nen guten Tag erwischt und x mal am Wasser rumkrabbeln musst.
Ich habs auf die harte tour gelernt.

Wenn du nich so aussehn willst, kauf dir n Kescher


----------



## E30Tommi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

*lach* Nein nein... Kescher steht oben in der Liste mit CHUB Schwimmkörper. Musst mal suchen.

meinte schon kocher... 3 tage lang brote essen ist nicht mein ding, wenigstens mal ein paar raviolis sollten es sein


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ah, jetzt, habs vorhin wohl überlesen.

Hab n paar Bekannte mit "seltsamen" Dialekt, da verwischt der Kescher schnell mal zu "Köscha". Deswegen lieber einmal zusätzlich was geschrieben als einmal zu wenig. Nichts für ungut


----------



## bernhart (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hallo

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Rollen.

Was würdet ihr sagen:
*Daiwa Regal-Z BR 4000*

oder
*Penn Slammer Live Liner 460 L*

oder hab ihr alternativen in diesem Preissegment (um die 70-80 Euro)


----------



## rainerle (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi,

find ich wirklich gut, dass jemand nicht den gefühlten Millionsten Tröd bezügl. Rollen aufmacht!!

Zur Frage: in dem Fall ganz klar die Penn aber als 560er (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## waschlabaschdu (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Die Daiwa Crosscast X 5500 sind grad angekommen 80€ bei angelgeraete-wilkerning.de


----------



## Pacman1710 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hallo Tollwut..

Die Sache mit dem Brolly solltest du auch nochmal überdenken. Zwei Liegen plus Gerödel wirst du in keinen Brolly vernünftig unterkriegen. 
Es gibt aber auch schon 2Mann Bivvy's für den schmalen Taler. Wie die dann Qualitativ sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nur nen Brolly besitze (bin ja zu 99,99% alleine am Wasser)!
Auch nen Kocher finde ich nicht als Luxus. Meiner hat 12,99€gekostet (ist so ein Flacher, die kippen nicht so schnell um) und ich hab ihn eigentlich immer mit dabei! Selbst bei Kurzsessions will ich zum Mittag ne warme Mahlzeit oder mal nen Kaffee oder Tee zwischen durch. Auch zum schrumpfen der shrink tube für die Rig's ist er fast nicht mehr weg zu denken.

Gruß Pac


----------



## bernhart (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Ja schöne Rolle. Aber ich würde mir lieber eine Freilaufrolle kaufen.
Gibt es noch Alternativen??


----------



## rainerle (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

.....äh, ja - Edit und hat sich erledigt.


----------



## bernhart (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

also ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht ganz sicher.
*Shimano** US BAITRUNNER 6500 B

**Shimano USA Baitrunner 6000D*

oder ne
*Penn Slammer Live Liner 560 L*


Loht sich der Aufpreis von der Baitrunner??


----------



## Allesfänger (26. Juni 2013)

Die Penn sind robuster meiner Meinung nach, bei Shimano bezahlt man viel den Namen mit. Was nicht heißt das sie schlechtes Angelgerät bauen. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das sich Shimano und Daiwa erst ab 200&euro; aufwärts wirklich lohnt, diese Geräte hat man dann aber auch ewig. 

Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen, besser als eine Cormoran Plaste Rolle sind beide aufjedenfall


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Also DIE Karpfenrollen-Legende ist ja die Daiwa X5000T:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p4372_Daiwa-Emblem-X-5000-T.html

Freilauf ist imo nicht nötig.


----------



## E30Tommi (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Uiii die gefällt sogar mir! 

Wäre das nicht was für meine Zwecke ?

Sie hat zwar kein Freilauf aber ich bin schon in der lage die Spule beim anhieb festzuhalten und dann langsam aber sicher die Bremse einzustellen 

Preislich und Optisch auch sehr ansprechend!

LG Tommi


----------



## rainerle (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

........wenn Du ein Arbeitstier zum günstigen Preis suchst, Dich an der Kunststoffspule nicht störst und auch die Farbgebung für Dich kein Problem darstellt: dann hol sie Dir. Eine von den Daiwa Rollen im unteren Preissegment, die so einiges über einen längere Zeit abkönnen.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht was für meine Zwecke ?
> 
> Sie hat zwar kein Freilauf aber ich bin schon in der lage die Spule beim anhieb festzuhalten und dann langsam aber sicher die Bremse einzustellen
> [/QUOTEd
> ...


----------



## rainerle (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hi Dakarangus,

ist das Gleiche wie bei der guten SS3000 - nur hat da das "Relaunch-Modell" vor 3 Jahren richtig Kohle gekostet. Eigentlich bin / war ich ja Daiwa und Shimano Fan aber was da in den letzten 3 Jahren qualitätsmäßig und preislich auf den Markt kam spottete meistens jeder Beschreibung. Einzig die "neuen" BR-Longcast Modelle von Shimano konnten mir gefallen. Alles andere dieser beiden Hersteller ist mir mittlerweile zu sehr "weichgespühlt" und mag vielleicht an englischen Pool's seinen Dienst erweisen aber mit Sicherheit nicht an unseren Fließgewässern und auch nicht an unseren Waller verseuchten Seen. Bestes Bespiel: Basia QDX. Super für den Vereinsweiher zum werfen mit Fischen bis 40 Pfund und ohne Kraut oder Hindernisse im Wasser. Am Fluss oder in den Seen bei uns: kommt mir die Rolle nicht an die Rute. Da hätte ich Angst, dass die Achse (lang und dünn) beim erst besten größeren Fisch und dem Dagegenhalten ihren Geist aufgibt (soweit die Spule ziemlich vorne ist). Das passiert aber weder bei der Emblem, der SS3000, S5(6)000T noch bei den alten Baitrunnern. Da kann man zudrehen, bis die Schnur reisst aber die Achse bleibt das was sie ist: gerade.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*



rainerle schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin / war ich ja Daiwa und Shimano Fan aber was da in den letzten 3 Jahren qualitätsmäßig und preislich auf den Markt kam spottete meistens jeder Beschreibung.



|muahah:
Ja das geht mir auch so, also Shimano kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, das Gerät aus dem unteren und mittleren Preissegment kann man vergessen, das können andere Hersteller besser und bei Shimano muss man auch noch den Name mitbezahlen.
Wie es bei Daiwa ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da kenne ich die aktuellen Modelle gar nicht, meine XT halten ja schon wie gesagt seit 9 Jahren. 
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Rute von Daiwa gekauft, die Verarbeitung gefällt mir aber auch nicht...

Aber das so alte Rollen in der heutigen, schnelllebigen Zeit wieder aufgelegt werden, überrascht mich doch! Das man dann sowas altes wieder ausgräbt zeigt ja, dass es doch noch Kunden gibt, die was bewährtes, beständiges wollen.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Hier, lest mal den Beitrag vom sensitivfisher durch, kannn man jedem Anfänger nur ans Herz legen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225324


----------



## rainerle (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

.....dem sollte eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen sein außer: Recht hat Er - der Sensitive Fischer.

oder doch noch eins: was bin ich froh, dass ich noch 6 SS3000er und 4 S6000T mein Eigen nennen darf und von Shimano noch 2 BRII 3500 und 2 BRII 6500. Diese Rollen haben bisher alles überstanden und viele andere Modelle von namhaften und weniger namhaften Herstellern kommen und gehen sehen (manchmal auch kaputt gehen sehen).


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

bleie kann ich von der bleischmide empfehlen,  bis 100g/0,80€ das stück.

viele verschiedene formen/2 beschichtungen es gibt sie in glatt/grob.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=142383212620492&set=gm.387788588000002&type=1&theater


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Soderle.

Habe mich mal wieder ein wenig im Rutenbereich umgeschaut und bin letztendlich bei der Chub Outcast Plus 12ft 3lbs hängen geblieben.
Mit 99 euro das Stück noch voll im Rahmen, Optisch für mich ansprechend, und laut erfahrungsberichte soll die ganz toll sein für das Geld.

Bzgl Rolle bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig... die Daiwa ist schon super von den Daten, allerdings weiß man nicht ob die Qualität bei der Neuauflage genau so gut ist wie bei der alten Serie ?!

Die Okuma Distanze in Schwarz mit Kopfbremse gefällt mir optisch am besten, die soll allerdings auch nicht mehr so pralle sein.

Bzgl. Taschen habe ich mich ebenfalls für Chub entschieden... Qualitativ machen die mir einen sehr guten eindruck.

Mit dem Thema Bedchairs ist es doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht... mein Dealer hat 2 DAM liegen da stehen... mit den Stühlen bin ich fürs Forellenangeln ja voll zufrieden, aber die Bedchairs sind nicht gerade so bequem... zumindest nicht so bequem das ich da ein Wochenende drauf rumliegen möchte.

Bis 200 euro Pro Bedchair würde ich ausgeben... vllt. hat doch wer die ein oder andere Empfehlung.
Bin 180cm groß, 92kg... falls das hilft.
Chub hat schöne im Angebot, vllt jemand erfahrung damit ?

Soll schon was taugen, da die 2 Betten wie gesagt auch für die Treffen im Jahr herhalten sollen.

Was ist denn von den Nash Bedchairs zu halten für um 350 euro inkl. dem Schlafsack der daran befestigt ist ?! 

Der Preis ist natürlich ziemlich herbe!

LG Tommi


----------



## Allesfänger (28. Juni 2013)

Ja, nimm die Chub und die Penn Rollen da kannst du echt 0 verkehrt machen, Kork in Verbindung mit Gold sieht auch noch sehr Schmuck aus  ... Das bedchair von Chub kann ich dir auch empfehlen ist mit Matratze und Kopfkissen für 140euro ...


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Komplette Ausrüstung die 1000. Was wird gebraucht für die Wasserferkel*

Die Penn Rollen hatte ich ganz vergessen gerade... da ist das nur mit dem Gold... manche werden jetzt den Kopf schütteln, aber das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit.

Kork haben die Ruten nicht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chub-Outkast...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item20c3c07040

Die wäre es dann.

Aber du hast recht, die gibt es mit Kork.

Bzgl. Bedchair...

Das hier schaut interessant aus:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chub-Outkast...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item20c3c07040

Kommt mir fast schon zu günstig vor... leider kann ich nicht probeliegen, hat kein Dealer in der nähe da.

LG Tommi


----------



## Allesfänger (28. Juni 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Gold ist nicht jedem sein Ding. Sind aber klasse Rollen  ... Du hast 2x die Ruten gepostet, und ja diese gibt es auch in Kork


----------

